# Grey Knight Champion



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I know its the emperors champion model and that Grey knights dont actually have them - but it just seemed like a fitting model for a grey knight hero.































































Thoughts?


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I like, I like. The model comes together pretty well. I do have two comments though:

1) While the shield is well done, the wood backing on it seems kinda funny. As does the entire concept of a shield in 40k...k:

2) The sword seems kinda plain. Whenever I have read the Grey Nights lit, their weapons always seem to be crackling with something. But this is mostly just a preference thing.

Otherwise, I quite like it.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Weirdboyz said:


> 1) While the shield is well done, the wood backing on it seems kinda funny. As does the entire concept of a shield in 40k...k:.


Storm shields?

Combat shields?

Suppression shields?

All of them are currently in the 40k fluff/rules.

The current chapter champion comes with a combat shield.


But yea - the wood backing was a failure of the shield I used - I should have filled it :grin:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Overall, the model looks great, but the wooden shield doesn't seem like something a grey knight would use and it just seems out of place. Also, I think grey knight armour is usually a bit shinier and, like Weirdboyz said, Grey Knight swords usually seem to be crackling with energy.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yeah.

Storm shields.

Forgot about those.

:biggrin:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I can take critisim where critisim is due - but not a single model in the GW range of daemon hunters has anything accept plain silver swords.

My guy has more detail on its sword than any of the grey knights...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/common/xLargeProductImage.jsp?mWidth=873px&mURL=/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1251769_99110107006_INQGKTrmmain_873x627.jpg&mAlt=Daemonhunters++Grey+Knight+Terminators&mHeight=627px


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I wouldn't exactly say what has been stated is criticism of the bad kind. GW usually doesn't paint shit all on thier show models swords, just keeping them that 'bolt-gun metal with chainmail highlight'.

However, you can do effective 'lightning-power-lava-bubblegum-w/e you want' effects on blades. This makes Power Weapons look like...well, Power weapons. 

You read the Black Library stuff, and how many times do you see the words 'crackling energy' applied to every SM weapon from a power sword to a jock strap? Like 50 bajillion.

I will conceed that such effects would be harder to pull off with the Emperor's Champion model however, since his sword has those runes of it (the effects are best on large flat blades). 

Maybe try darkening the metal on the sword with a wash or two of Badab Black, then use a brighter red to make the runes pop. Or don't. This is just consructive dialogue. I just see a model that needs -no, Deserves- a bitching awesome sword. It is almost there, but just missing that extra bit of 'umph'.

:victory:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

better light source on the sword:










more like that?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the idea, I like the paintjob but I dont like the shield :no:
The idea with a shield in the "offhand" is a good one too, its just the whole shape of the shield that seems wrong to me, atleast on a Grey Knight. I imagine GKs having ornate items of random shapes, this one looks to simple somehow. A round shield can look cool on a Space Wolf whom has more barbaric heritage.
Id smoke the current shield and either get a SS from somewhere, or preferably custommake one from plasticard in a more spaced out design:grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, this is more down to personal preference, but the shield. It looks too... Wooden . I would have personally done it with a storm shield or something. 

But obviously its your model, not mine :victory:

Well done though. 

Painted well. Love the blue hue to it, and I really like the sword


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

haha - boy did I pick the wrong shield!

Its an old empire shield (from WAY back 1980s!) - I picked it for the symbol, rather than the backing - which I realise in hindsight I should have filled.

The image I was going for was a buckler shield and sword - traditional knightly weapons, and it left the models left and free incase he wanted to use the sword two handed. (bucklers were light and traditionally strapped on, rather than held, which meant the hand could still be used.)

I sold the model a few years ago during uni when I needed the money, so alterations are a mute point 

but I am redoing my grey knights at the moment along this paint scheme (but trying to use washes instead of inks is hard for me - if they made washes 15 years ago id have gotten used to them, but id gotten used to inks!)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it. The metal is well done and realistic looking and the sword is ornate enough with the engraved lettering that trying to pull off lightning effects on it would make it look too busy. The shield doesn't bother me in the least although I will admit that it would have been better to fill in the wood grain on the inside but that is minor. My only real crit to give is regarding the cloth. The colour choice is fine but I think you should have spent just a tad more time with it and smoothed it out a bit as the transitions seem kinda clunky to me. It could be the pic as well however. Other than that.... well done.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> I like it. The metal is well done and realistic looking and the sword is ornate enough with the engraved lettering that trying to pull off lightning effects on it would make it look too busy. The shield doesn't bother me in the least although I will admit that it would have been better to fill in the wood grain on the inside but that is minor. My only real crit to give is regarding the cloth. The colour choice is fine but I think you should have spent just a tad more time with it and smoothed it out a bit as the transitions seem kinda clunky to me. It could be the pic as well however. Other than that.... well done.


better photo of the cloth.











yea - I probably could have done it better - ive improved a lot since I did it - check the WIP black templar marshals cloth

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41274


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great paint job,shame about the shield,the wood grain isnt too much of a problem,but the shield is just kinda stuck on looking and is far too thick looking to match the model.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Love the metal work. Unfortunately I also have a comment about the shield. No issues with the wood or thickness or anything because I think it gives the whole mini a much more "knightly" look. But.... the shield should almost certainly be rotated. While the image is currently vertical, if the figure were to raise his forarm into a horizontal/defensive position... the image on the shield would be tipped onto it's back. For some reason that just rubs me wrong... Other than that... :victory:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

enieffac said:


> Love the metal work. Unfortunately I also have a comment about the shield. No issues with the wood or thickness or anything because I think it gives the whole mini a much more "knightly" look. But.... the shield should almost certainly be rotated. While the image is currently vertical, if the figure were to raise his forarm into a horizontal/defensive position... the image on the shield would be tipped onto it's back. For some reason that just rubs me wrong... Other than that... :victory:


erm...

Have you ever seen the wheels on a rolls royce? The symbol in the middle of the wheel is stabalsed so although the wheel spins around - the symbol stays perfectly still and is visable even if the car is doing 150mph.

This guy has a shield like that :biggrin:



But yea - good spot - I knew the same thing - I just didnt want it to look upside down on the model. I thought that no one else would see it.....


----------

